# If the Professor didn't like Twirling, How come He was so good at it?



## Guro Harold (Oct 28, 2006)

I have gotten the impression from some that the Professor didn't like twirling/Carenza.

I had a different impression because of his personal reaction when he saw me shadow boxing (I didn't know he was watching) .

 Check him out. The man was awesome!!!

Thanks to Brian R. VanCise for finding the clips in this thread.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 28, 2006)

No doubt that he was very, very good at it!


----------



## stickarts (Oct 28, 2006)

I saw him twirl double sticks once at a camp and he certainly made it look easy.
He never mentioned one way or the other to me whether he liked it or didn't like it.
Once when I was practicing twirling he stopped me and asked me to practice a drill he had recently showed me instead.
I was never sure if he stopped me because he didn't like twirling or if he just wanted to see if I had gotten the new drill down that he showed me.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 29, 2006)

Twirling is good. 

It serves a purpose. It is nice to watch and preserves some of the hidden technique aspects. 

GM Remy never told me he never liked it. But as more time went by, he seemed to twirl less. Not out of disfavor, but more out of I believe his personal health as he got older and stiffer. He could still do it no questions asked he just did not concentrate on it as much. 

From what I have seen, if one enjoyed the twirling and did it good for them. If another person wanted not to concentrate on it that was good as well. If they knew the basics of twirling it was a good thing.


----------



## Darkmoon (Oct 29, 2006)

I can see the mental effect it can have on a potential opponent, but I seem to agree with the professor that you shouldnt set a side time just to practice it. You'll lose the meaning of why you twirl the way you do. Personally I don't think it's very important in a Modern Arnis curriculum.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 29, 2006)

Darkmoon said:


> Personally I don't think it's very important in a Modern Arnis curriculum.



Yes, I think it's relatively de-emphasized in Modern Arnis.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 30, 2006)

Actually, RP like twirling.  He appropriated it from Cacoy Canete and introduced it into Modern Arnis.  I, however, am not fond of twirling.  Cest le vie.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rocky (Nov 7, 2006)

Its great for cordination and looks cool, looking cool is good for business!


Rocky


----------



## robertlk808 (Nov 7, 2006)

Im not trying to be difficult, but what is the difference between twirling and practicing your strikes so that they flow frome one to the next?


----------



## kruzada (Nov 11, 2006)

Doblete (twirling) is a style unto itself, prevalent in many FMA. Many people know the basic patterns, but do not understand the various applications in each separate movement. 

Doblete Rapelon is a style that GM Mena learned from his father and expanded upon. It teaches 52 forms almost totally dedicated to "twirling". 

-Rich Acosta


----------



## Darkmoon (Jan 31, 2007)

I didn't think anyone had paid so much attention to it to name or even practice it. WOW


----------



## kruzada (Feb 20, 2007)

GM Mena was from Ilo-Ilo and this art had been passed down in his family. 

It is one of my favorite styles. A practitioner of Doblete Rapelon can counter Doble Baston and Espada y Daga using just a single stick.

GM Mena's art is most formidable when utilizing an Itak (sword).

-Rich Acosta


----------

